# Winter Art



## Lara




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## squatting dog

Don't know if it's art, but, I snapped this pic of my friends house one winter.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer

The Sea of Ice by Caspar David Friedrich (1824)​




German painting’s great romantic, Friedrich here depicts the shipwreck of the HMS Griper, a British vessel on an expedition to the North Pole. The iceberg totally dwarfs the ship; it is a gravestone as much as an obstacle. As so often in Friedrich’s art, nature here is at once sublimely beautiful and totally indifferent to human life.


----------



## Meanderer

Sno-verhead.....?


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The Sea of Ice by Caspar David Friedrich (1824)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German painting’s great romantic, Friedrich here depicts the shipwreck of the HMS Griper, a British vessel on an expedition to the North Pole. The iceberg totally dwarfs the ship; it is a gravestone as much as an obstacle. As so often in Friedrich’s art, nature here is at once sublimely beautiful and totally indifferent to human life.


This strikes me as fabulous!


----------



## RadishRose

I found another by Friedrich. Not a happy camper, is he?
But I like his style of painting.


----------



## RadishRose

Gustave Caillebotte, 1878


----------



## Lara

squatting dog said:


> Don't know if it's art, but, I snapped this pic of my friends house one winter.
> 
> View attachment 139750


Yes @squatting dog  it's "Fine Art Photography"! It's beautiful.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

A Winter Scene _by Eric D Kolb_


----------



## Meanderer

Winter


----------



## Meanderer

Winter Sun


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Winslow Homer


----------



## tbeltrans

Edit:

The one question being begged to be asked is this:

This guy lives in Minnesota, and Minnesota historically gets snow in the winter.  Since it is that time of year, is this poster the "artist"?

The answer is that while I would be proud to claim this as my art (the guy has no shame!!!), sadly, it isn't.  There is no snow on the ground here, so attempting to write such a profound message to the world in the snow would be pointless.  Of course, with enough to drink, who wouldn't give it the old college try, ignoring such obvious facts?

Tony


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Autumn

Faneuil Hall Marketplace, Boston, MA


----------



## Autumn

A photo I took along the Ammonoosuc River, Route 302, Littleton, NH


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Joseph Farquharson


----------



## Lara

Winter Angel..._Catrin Welz-Stein_


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Lapland images.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

A winter photo I took in November, 2013.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lara

Paint By Numbers...yes it's true
I remember doing Paint by Numbers as a kid and it never looked like this!


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

Inge Look


----------



## Lara

Winter Flower


----------



## Lara

Red Crowned Crane


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_Snow Sharks?_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Fine Art Photography


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lara

"Cardinals appear when Angels are near" 
Good morning...Love you guyz 
Hang on...you have to go through Winter to get to Spring


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Winter Classic - 2010 is a painting by Ron  Genest


----------



## Pappy

Ken N Tx said:


>


Hey Ken...where did you find a picture of my summer cottage?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Winter Time Poem


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

New York


----------



## Lara

Artist Bruno Ehrs


----------



## RadishRose

Maxfield Parrish


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Artist Bruno Ehrs
> View attachment 145390


Lara, the colors in your Bruno Ehrs made me think of Maxfield Parrish


----------



## JustBonee

Swiss  Alps


----------



## Lara

Good eye RadishRose! I agree but Maxfield Parrish really rocks it doesn he ....amazing

Just saw yours Bonnie....I get it...really relates! Beautiful


----------



## Lara




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 145462


I hope Lara doesn’t mind comments in her lovely photo thread but I have to comment on this colourful winter watercolour picture . It’s absolutely gorgeous.


PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 145463


Does anyone else wonder about the one red Christmas bulb in the left evergreen tree? It makes me wonder if the painter started a different picture then changed their mind OR did they have a glass of wine and suddenly get in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Lewkat

Bonnie said:


> Swiss  Alps


Reminds me of Lucerne, but I know it isn't.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> I hope Lara doesn’t mind comments in her lovely photo thread but I have to comment on this colourful winter watercolour picture . It’s absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Does anyone else wonder about the one red Christmas bulb in the left evergreen tree? It makes me wonder if the painter started a different picture then changed their mind OR did they have a glass or wine and suddenly get in the Christmas spirit.


I hadn't noticed he red ornament Keesha... my eyes were on the fox.
That's quite odd, isn't it?


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> I hadn't noticed he red ornament Keesha... my eyes were on the fox.
> That's quite odd, isn't it?


Lol... I found it odd but interesting.


----------



## Lara

Keesha said:


> I hope Lara doesn’t mind comments in her lovely photo thread but I have to comment on this colourful winter watercolour picture . It’s absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Does anyone else wonder about the one red Christmas bulb in the left evergreen tree? It makes me wonder if the painter started a different picture then changed their mind OR did they have a glass or wine and suddenly get in the Christmas spirit.


I don't fee l like this is my thread..it's everyone's thread who is here to enjoy it and to participate...or not.
So I don't mind comments at all. In fact I encourage it. I didn't notice that red ball either lol


----------



## PopsnTuff

Keesha said:


> I hope Lara doesn’t mind comments in her lovely photo thread but I have to comment on this colourful winter watercolour picture . It’s absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Does anyone else wonder about the one red Christmas bulb in the left evergreen tree? It makes me wonder if the painter started a different picture then changed their mind OR did they have a glass of wine and suddenly get in the Christmas spirit.


I almost didn't post it cuz of the odd placement of the red ornament but I'm thinking it just added to the beauty of winter and xmas being a part of it....


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Keesha

PopsnTuff said:


> I almost didn't post it cuz of the odd placement of the red ornament but I'm thinking it just added to the beauty of winter and xmas being a part of it....


Oh it certainly did. A red fox deserves a red ornament. They belong together. My mind, of course had to go over the various reasons why it was added but that’s just what my mind does. Lol


----------



## Meanderer

PopsnTuff said:


> I almost didn't post it cuz of the odd placement of the red ornament but I'm thinking it just added to the beauty of winter and xmas being a part of it....


Since the fox's footprints lead to the little tree, my guess is that the fox has begun to decorate the tree.


----------



## Lara

Pretty snowfall but you have to just ignore her foot.


----------



## Meanderer

Winter Skating Painting by Linda Mears​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

z z z z ......b r r r


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

"Lady Winter" by Phoebe Wahl


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Carl Larsson


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lara

Fine Art Photographer Cindy Taylor


----------



## Lara

fine art america...


----------



## Lara

fine art america...


----------



## Dana

I have actually been to this place!


----------



## Lara

Lucky you Dana!! That Snow and Ice Festival is truly unbelievable!

Artist Todd Young


----------



## PopsnTuff

Dana said:


> I have actually been to this place!


Thank you @Dana for sharing this....just heavenly, a place I would have loved to visit....you must've really been in awe of the whole setup when you were there! Gonna send this video to all of family to enjoy....


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

7-color linocut print of the 
Nightfall Snowfall
Vermont artist William H. Hayes


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lara

Fine Art Photography...


----------



## Dana

PopsnTuff said:


> Thank you @Dana for sharing this....just heavenly, a place I would have loved to visit....you must've really been in awe of the whole setup when you were there! Gonna send this video to all of family to enjoy....



I cried too, it is so beautiful. I would like to describe the colours of the ice when the winter sun hits it, but that would take a year and a day!


----------



## Lara

...by Hein


----------



## katlupe




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Meanderer

Winter Forest Watercolor By Donna Gallant​


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## peramangkelder

My American Penpal sent me this


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

Goodbye Winter, I will miss your beautiful snowy scenes


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lara




----------



## MarciKS




----------

